# CPT - Cipherpoint Limited



## pussycat2005 (3 January 2007)

Anyone notice this float today ?

PRIME Minerals has made a stellar debut on the Australian Stock
Exchange today with its shares opening at a 100% premium to its 20c
issue price.



The Western Australia-focused explorer's shares opened at 40c this
morning, before climbing further to settle at 44.5c at lunchtime
today. The company raised $2.2 million in its initial public offer
and on listing had a market capitalisation of $6.5 million.

Upon listing, Prime will acquire a portfolio of projects that are
prospective for uranium, gold, vanadium/titanium and iron ore, and
the funds raised will be initially used to drill targets at the Lake
Mason uranium project and the Star of Mangaroon gold project.

"The directors currently intend that, in the first two years after
listing, a minimum of $915,000 out of the funds to be raised by the
IPO will be spent on exploration programs at these two projects,"
Prime chairman Bruce Hawley said.

Lake Mason contains a pre-JORC target mineralisation of 374,000
pounds of uranium oxide defined by aircore drilling and is some 40km
away from BHP Billiton's Yeelirrie deposit.

Star of Mangaroon was historically the "most productive mine in the
Gascoyne" and has a current pre-JORC target mineralisation of 46,500
tonnes at 17 grams per tonne gold for 25,700oz.

Meanwhile, joining Hawley is executive director Emilio Del Fante who
has provided consulting services to a number of companies including
BHPB, Rio Tinto and Ashanti Goldfields. Non-executive directors are
Vincent Hyde and Bruce Waddell with the latter also taking up the
role of company secretary.

Maiden Capital acted as manager to the issue.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 January 2007)

*Re: Pim - Prime Minerals*

Finished at 60c!!!!!!!!   

What an IPO!!!!!!


----------



## The Mint Man (3 January 2007)

*Re: Pim - Prime Minerals*

yes, I noticed this one last week (too late to take advantage of the IPO) and after reading the prospectus I put it on my watch list..... and watch I did   
ahh well.


----------



## kransky (3 January 2007)

*Re: PIM - Prime Minerals*

is there some way of getting a list of IPO's that are coming and getting the prospectus' etc and how do you buy into them??? can i do it through comsec?


----------



## The Mint Man (3 January 2007)

*Re: PIM - Prime Minerals*

you should be able to find that kind of info at the ASX web site, it is usually on their home page or at least a link to it.
I belive comsec has a list somewhere on their site too.

cheers


----------



## pussycat2005 (4 January 2007)

*Re: PIM - Prime Minerals*

The latest junior uranium explorer to hit the market is Perth-based uranium resource company Prime Minerals (ASX: PIM), which today has listed on the ASX, closing at a 190 per cent premium to its issue price, after its Initial Public Offer (IPO) was oversubscribed and raised A$2.2m. 

Prime shares traded as high as 59 cents, a 195% premium of to the issue price of 20 cents, before closing at 58 cents, with more than 1.3 million shares traded. 

The company issued 11 million shares as part of its IPO, valuing the company at $6.5 million on listing. In April 2007, the company will also issue all shareholders one loyalty option for one cent for every two shares held. These 20 cent options at today's trading would have a nominal value of 48 cents and will be immediately listed after issue and expire in October 2009. 

Prime will complete a low-level airborne radiometric survey and an extensive drilling program over its Lake Mason Uranium Tenement in Western Australia, with a view to substantially increasing Prime’s uranium deposit. Lake Mason is located 40kms south of BHP Billiton’s 52,000t Yeelirrie deposit, which Prime reckons is the world’s largest calcrete uranium deposit. 

Prime chairman Bruce Hawley said the company was pleased with its outstanding debut. “Funds raised during the IPO will be used to complete the radiometric survey of the Lake Mason uranium deposit and our drilling campaign,” Mr Hawley said. 

“We are glad the listing process is now complete and we will now turn our attention to exploration at our Lake Mason project. This is an exciting time for Prime and we anticipate an aggressive drilling campaign starting shortly after next month's radiometric survey is completed. 

"We also plan to carry out target generation over our iron ore, vanadium and gold tenements, followed by drilling of the priority targets. 

"Prime will also be targeting the acquisition of complimentary projects, with the view of increasing shareholders wealth" Hawley said. 

Prime says its Lake Mason Uranium project currently contains a pre-JORC target mineralisation of 374,000lbs of uranium oxide (U3O8) defined by aircore drilling. It is located 40kms to the southwest of BHP’s Yeelirrie Deposit which is the world’s largest calcrete uranium deposit containing 52,500 tonnes of U3O8. The opportunity exists to identify substantial uranium mineralisation within the Lake Mason drainage system.


----------



## pussycat2005 (4 January 2007)

*Re: PIM - Prime Minerals*

Announcement just out about a joint venture with FXR

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070104/pdf/310d9zlhrtp1ry.pdf


----------



## noirua (21 July 2009)

*Re: Pim - Prime Minerals*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Finished at 60c!!!!!!!!
> 
> What an IPO!!!!!!



3rd January 2007 when the above comment was made, so as not to mislead. 

Such is life I suppose and I only picked it at a lowly 6.1c because of a PE of under 4 and EY of 30, for the stock competition. Someone seems to have offered stock at 15c and I have a feeling in my waters that many buyers will arrive - well one turned up in the month of July so far.


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

*Re: PIM - Prime Minerals*

MC - $3.7m
SP - 1.1c
Shares - 337m
Options - Nil
Cash - $3.5m

Prime's quarterly here.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120727/pdf/427n653yz5wpgy.pdf


----------



## kingink (30 September 2014)

*Re: PIM - Prime Minerals*

Any news on the reverse takeover?


----------



## System (7 November 2014)

*Re: PIM - Prime Minerals*

On November 7th, 2014, Prime Minerals Limited (PIM) changed its name and ASX code to Covata Limited (CVT).


----------



## pixel (22 December 2015)

After Friday's volume spike, I mentioned CVT yesterday as a potential continuation breakout: 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29142&p=893315&viewfull=1#post893315

The subsequent pullback had the effect of creating a new Darvas Box with today's candle seemingly confirming the initial assessment. Low volume should be less of a concern at this time of year; it's probably worth holding into 2016 to find out which German Major they're talking about...




A Close below 29c is still my stop.


----------



## pixel (8 February 2016)

It looks like we can get another swing trade working.

View attachment 65807


must hold 40c.


----------



## greggles (3 April 2018)

Covata Limited making some gains over the last week.

On 21 March they announced that they have entered into a strategic alliance with German-headquartered dataglobal and will acquire certain rights to dataglobal's intellectual property relating to data classification and analysis and enter into a worldwide OEM agreement for the entire dataglobal product suite.

Strangely, CVT didn't really get moving until 27 March but since then it has gone from 3c to 5c. Today it's up 31.58% on good volume.


----------



## System (30 December 2019)

On December 24th, 2019, Covata Limited (CVT) changed its name and ASX code to Cipherpoint Limited (CPT).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 March 2021)

looks like CPT brought out a Prospectus in Sept 2019 , and hit the boards in Dec that year, with a less than spectacular start


> _The company [began] 2020 with the business lean and focused, with 10 full time staff and 3 development contractors. The company [had] a small central office in Sydney and a presence in Heilbronn, Germany (for Europe) and Austin, Texas (for the US). We [had] approximately $1.8M in cash and an encouraging sales pipeline due to an intense focus on digital marketing,_




and a SPP got away in June 2020. 
And a Rights Issue in Aug '20 ... that had a shortfall
and a rights issue in Feb 2021, (_second verse, same as the first?_?) that has been extended, 
and in breaking News, the Directors _ARE _going to Participate.

So, what have we got. A $7M market cap company, that has forged relationships and entered into partnerships

(why, I even noticed AR9 give them a mention
_archTIS Strategic Alliances _
• MSFT Co-sell 
• ASX related partnerships 
• LiveTiles / DropSuite / Tesserent / *CipherPoint*)

why do I get the feeling the only thing pretty about this company is the CEO and Chairman  - one Ted Pretty?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 September 2021)

... seeking to achieve efficiencies following the acquisition of Brace168, CPT has entered into an agreement to sell select assets of its software division to ArchTIS Limited (ASX:AR9). 

_The assets comprise the IP to cp.Protect (an advanced SharePoint protection solution) as well as cp.Discover, (a data discovery and classification platform) the benefit of certain customer contracts, technology and European operations. Both cp. products complement the AR9’s NC Protect solutions. Cipherpoint sales and development staff in Europe (Heilbronn, Germany) will join AR9.  _



> CPT will have the right to resell both sets of cp. Products as part of its ongoing business operations however will no longer incur any future development, software marketing and/or support costs


----------



## greggles (12 November 2021)

After a share price collapse in April and May, CPT looks like it might be making a comeback. On 27 October the company announced that its subsidiary Brace168 Pty Ltd has entered into a three year Master Services Agreement with Vocus Pty Limited. The total contract value over three years is $772,000.

Today it announced that it has entered into a two year agreement with Ingenia Communities Group. Brace168 Pty Ltd will provide Ingenia Communities with a Managed Detection and Response (MDR) solution. The total contract value over two years is $720,000.

Also announced today is a three year contract with software and technology services company Sandstone Technology Pty Ltd. Brace168 Pty Ltd will provide various cybersecurity services to Sandstone. No specific contract value was disclosed in the announcement. A second announcement this morning detailed a Cyber Solution for the Not-For-Profit sector provided by Brace 168 Pty Ltd for which Guide Dogs NSW/ACT was the first customer with a total contract value of $55,000 over two years. The company will seek to target other opportunities to provide cyber security protection to organisations in the not-for-profit sector. 

With the expectation of further Brace168 contracts, the CPT share price has come off its lows and is looking to challenge the 4c level.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 December 2021)

CPT will be suspended from quotation under Listing Rule 17.5 from the commencement of trading on Wednesday, 01 December 2021 for not lodging its Half Year Accounts by 30 November 2021.

_Tsk tsk _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 May 2022)

CPT ... trading at <2x (trailing) revenues, and a discount to peers

Listed peers : AR9 12.0x ; TNT 3.0x ; SOV 14x ; FCT 8x ; WHK 5x ....  Average 8.4x

carrying $40mill tax loss from previous activities (F)
Market cap $7mill
talking of M&A, picking up shops, cross sell Cyber into IT


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2022)

> The securities of the following entity will be suspended from Official Quotation in accordance with Listing Rule 17.5 from the commencement of trading today, 1 June 2022, following its failure to lodge the relevant periodic report by the due date.



CIPHERPOINT LIMITED (CPT)

_..... and a chart to match (serial offender - see above)_


----------

